# Jackal Stone 2011 movies



## jasion (Oct 19, 2011)

*Jackal Stone 2011*
*Cast: *
Romanian Special Forces
Bulgarian Special Forces
US Special Operations Command Europe 
Ukrainian Special Forces
Polish Special Forces
Norwegian Special Forces
Lithuanian Special Forces
Croatian Special Forces
* 



**



*
Cheers


----------



## dknob (Oct 21, 2011)

how do the Bulgarian SOF perform?


----------

